# Mustard/Vinegar BBQ Sauce



## justint1980 (Dec 30, 2011)

Since I'm from Georgia, I'm in love with the whole mustard/vinegar BBQ sauce from Georgia/S.Carolina.   Living in MD means there's a shortage of that kinda sauce, and the few I did find in the local stores weren't quite right for me.  This sauce hits all three of my favorite things about grilled/smoked food, its sweet, tangy, and has a _little _heat at the end(the heat is usually the last thing to hit you).  The first week or so it sits in the fridge it develops more heat each day then it plateau's. 

This is FANTASTIC on pulled pork!

P.S. This makes ALOT of sauce so be prepared to throw it in mason jars or something similar.

2 1lbs. jars of Frenches Yellow Mustard
3 Cups Granulated Sugar
1 Cup Brown Sugar
6 Cups Cider Vinegar
1x 1.14 oz Chili Powder container (Smaller McCormick container)
6 TSP Black Pepper
6 TSP White Pepper
1 ½ TSP Cayenne Pepper
15 Splashes of Texas Pete style sauce (I was very generous)
1½  Stick Butter
3 TSP Worcestershire Sauce (NOT SOY, it’s not rice!)
Add Molases to taste, I added maybe half a cup...

I combined the above in a big 5.5QT sauce pot, if I had a larger pot available I would have used it because it was full.  Bring the sauce to a simmer (not a hard boil!).  Stir regularly because the sugar will caramelize on the bottom if you don’t!  I melted the butter and Worcestershire sauce in the microwave, and after about 30 mins of simmering and stirring I pulled the pot off the heat, added the Worcestershire sauce and butter mix.  Make sure you stir the bottom every now and then while it’s cooling down to prevent the heat from caramelizing the sugar, because the bottom of the pot is still very hot.  Once I was sure that it was cool enough to not burn I just put a lid on the pot and walked away until it was cool enough to put into a container.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

It sounds very good, but I would cut the recipe down so I could have a taste of it before I made that much.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Look in the wiki section here and look up a sauce called Carolina Gold and it's the best yellow mustard based that I personally like.


----------

